# Always Just Wondering



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

I was doing a little research on adult toys.I was reading about ciltoral pumps and how at times are used for medical reasons to enlarge the female pleasure button.One can never believe everything you read,But these seem to be rather popular among females.T or F . So my question for the day is have any of you females ever tried an Panasonic Pore cleaner on your clit.It is said to be the same but much better ??? And available at Walmart.Its said to be rather quite and very strong suction. 
Faithful Wife here's a thread I have never asked before???


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Lol, thanks Just Wondering...a *new* topic!

Just kidding, and don't take me too seriously.

As for these pump things, it just sounds scary to me!


----------



## Just Wondering (Dec 20, 2011)

Faithful Wife said:


> Lol, thanks Just Wondering...a *new* topic!
> 
> Just kidding, and don't take me too seriously.
> 
> As for these pump things, it just sounds scary to me!


Ok Love, I give up on yesterday's topic forever. Now I'am looking for some tools of the trade??? Going after the body instead of her mind??? I do not want to be to personal with my question. But am wondering are pumps fun at all ??? And really a pimple remover at Walmart ??? I Google it . Just another toy for the Box LOL


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

The thought of "pumping" it in anyway just sounds scary. I have seen pictures of what it can end up looking like. Waaahhhhh!!


----------

